# new and scared



## catmac (Jun 30, 2011)

well it all started about a year ago. i started to feel depressed and anxious, gain weight and generally felt like i was going nuts. my mother told me to get my thyroid checked out because thryoid problems run in my family so i made an appointment. unfortunately, the endo i saw claimed my thyroid levels were a little off but nothing to be concerned about so off to a therapist and psychologist i went, thinking it was just all in my head. 6 months later i finally saw a new endo and turns out i have hashimotos and an atypical nodule that they say may or may not be cancerous. regardless, i have to have my full thyroid removed sometime this summer. needless to say, im terrified. im wondering if all my "mental problems" are a result of my thyroid and if anyone else feels this way. if this depression is due to my thyroid im going to be relieved but annoyed at the same time, i suffered all this time when i couldve been better months ago if that other endo hadnt dismissed me. now not only do i feel depressed, i might have cancer. im also worried about the surgery. how long is recovery and is it painful?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

catmac said:


> well it all started about a year ago. i started to feel depressed and anxious, gain weight and generally felt like i was going nuts. my mother told me to get my thyroid checked out because thryoid problems run in my family so i made an appointment. unfortunately, the endo i saw claimed my thyroid levels were a little off but nothing to be concerned about so off to a therapist and psychologist i went, thinking it was just all in my head. 6 months later i finally saw a new endo and turns out i have hashimotos and an atypical nodule that they say may or may not be cancerous. regardless, i have to have my full thyroid removed sometime this summer. needless to say, im terrified. im wondering if all my "mental problems" are a result of my thyroid and if anyone else feels this way. if this depression is due to my thyroid im going to be relieved but annoyed at the same time, i suffered all this time when i couldve been better months ago if that other endo hadnt dismissed me. now not only do i feel depressed, i might have cancer. im also worried about the surgery. how long is recovery and is it painful?


Welcome to the board.










Many here have had the surgery and I am sure they will be along to reassure you. I am sorry you did not get an early diagnosis. Most of us here have that same complaint of years wasted being very very ill. Families falling apart, dropping out of college, not able to work etc..

Here is some stuff that might be of interest.................

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

bipolar
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Welcome! Sorry you've had a rough go of it over this last year. I am not surprised that you've been depressed / anxious / [insert mood feeling, sign, or symptom here]. You have been feeling awful, went to a doctor to get answers, and got none that helped your situation. And that's on top of having Hashi's. That brings a lot of stress itself. Thankfully you now have some real answers and a game plan to work on. Sorry I can't comment on the surgery aspect, haven't been down that road yet. Hang in there, you'll do great!

:anim_32:


----------

